# Mouse with Physical Problem?



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

I have a black piebald male mouse, about a year of age, that has acted strangely the last couple of days. He appears to be sucking air instead of breathing normally, occasionally with bulging eyes. His breathing does not make sounds like a URI. He also does not appear to be getting any worse.

I started him on Doxy and will start him on Baytril if this condition warrants it. I wonder if it is a personal physical condition as none of the mice in his vicinity are sick. He had a half brother that acted this way right before a heart attack took him.
I am not against taking him to the vet but I fear the vet will only give baytril, with no insight as to a debilitating physical condition.

Does anyone else have any insight as to what this might be? I'll be eagerly looking for answers as I do not think I can get an appointment today, but could get one tomorrow perhaps if that's the consensus.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

I made the choice to PTS earlier, he was just lying still and suffering. I think it may have been a very strong, sudden URI...he'd started to click before he passed.


----------

